
GitLab 8.15.7 and 8.14.10 Released - dwaxe
https://about.gitlab.com/2017/02/16/gitlab-8-dot-15-dot-7-security-release/
======
chmaynard
I'm getting really tired of seeing articles and blog posts about GitLab here
on HN. Is this really interesting to a significant fraction of the HN
audience? Nothing against GitLab, just asking.

~~~
sytse
I agree that a patch release is not intellectually interesting and it would be
better not to submit it. Nobody working at GitLab is submitting any articles
to HN.

